

Use mypy syntax for function annotations in Python - rachbelaid
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-ideas/2014-August/028618.html

======
milliams
Note that this proposal is being put forward by Guido van Rossum, the creator
of Python.

There's been some discussion at Reddit as well
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2disob/proposal...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2disob/proposal_for_python_type_annotations_from_guido/)

